# Cades Cove



## 57bronco (Nov 12, 2009)

Last month in Cades Cove and Pigeon Forge.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 12, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 12, 2009)

Beautiful shots!


----------



## leo (Nov 13, 2009)

very nice shots!!, thanks for sharing them


----------



## Hoss (Nov 15, 2009)

Great shots.  I really like the colors in that first one.

Hoss


----------



## 57bronco (Nov 16, 2009)

In the first one I didn't do anything to the color, but I had to do a lot of editing to remove the tree limbs. 
Thanks for the comments.


----------



## djlawson (Nov 17, 2009)

Very nice shots.  I have been to Cades Cove.  Lots of opportunity for some great pictures.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Nov 18, 2009)

Great pictures. I took a bunch last month and am trying to learn how to put on computer(i am dumber that rock when it comes to these things) i will post them.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 18, 2009)

Love Cade's Cove! Thanks for sharing the great pics!


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 18, 2009)

One of my favorite places!! Nice pics.


----------

